# Lab pups



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am currently looking for a new lab pup. Does anyone know some good kennels or breeders in Minnesota that are worth checking out? I want an all around hunting dog(upland and waterfowl). Im in search of a male yellow!! Thanks for any info given!!!


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Might want to check out Sauk River Labs


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I know a guy who just had lab pups this past weekend, really nice pups the mother is working on MH title and has a MHR title awesome hnting dog. the sire Cash can be seen at www.holzingerkennels.com he has his MH title and runs in the pheasant hunting championships seen on the Qutdoor network. Pups come with all health clearances, pm if you would like his phone #

Dan


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a litter out of a master hunter son of NFC Dewey's Drake of Moonriver and a Yellow Female out of F.C. Hunting Hills Natchez The pups where born 1/12/07 both parents O.F.A. sire good dam excellent normal gurantee applies on pups if any intrest . P. M. me thanks Lucky Lab


----------

